# Diesels now on BMWUSA



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

The F30 328d diesel sedan and F31 328dxt wagon are now available to be built on bmwusa.com


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

With premium + sport line + tech + cold weather + basic driving assistance I am touching MSRP of $54k :yikes:. That was my car 3.5 yrs ago. I dont think I can pay that kind of money for 100 less ponies and 150 less torque.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

bimmerdiesel said:


> With premium + sport line + tech + cold weather + basic driving assistance I am touching MSRP of $54k :yikes:. That was my car 3.5 yrs ago. I dont think I can pay that kind of money for 100 less ponies and 150 less torque.


Unless BMWNA ponies up a nice Ecocredit, these diesels are not going to sell.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Did a sport wagon 57,800. allot for a 4cyl


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Unless BMWNA ponies up a nice Ecocredit, these diesels are not going to sell.


The diesels are actually only $1500 more than a 328i. It's the car that is expensive, not the engine.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Few things such as optional moonroof, HID headlights and mandatory leather in order to get cold pkg adds up the sticker # quickly on 328d vs 335d. 

This is the one I don't get at all. Why force to buy leather in order to add cold pkg especially in a 328? 

BMWNA you want to sell cars or what by giving us an inferior product at a higher cost?

I am waiting for more options from other manufacturers especially from Audi. Even might jump off the diesel bandwagon into a Lexus IS350F sport after C&D review which can be had under $50K nicely loaded.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

stoked335d said:


> Few things such as optional moonroof, HID headlights and mandatory leather in order to get cold pkg adds up the sticker # quickly on 328d vs 335d.
> 
> This is the one I don't get at all. Why force to buy leather in order to add cold pkg especially in a 328?
> 
> ...


I would agree except that being nudged to buy the leather seats may be a good thing given the poor quality of the vinyl I found in the F30 loaners, compared to Mercedes or even VW products.

PL


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

stoked335d said:


> Few things such as optional moonroof, HID headlights and mandatory leather in order to get cold pkg adds up the sticker # quickly on 328d vs 335d.
> 
> This is the one I don't get at all. Why force to buy leather in order to add cold pkg especially in a 328?
> 
> BMWNA you want to sell cars or what by giving us an inferior product at a higher cost?


You're just not looking at this logically, and are comparing apples to oranges. The E90 335d had the same equpment levels as the 335i. The 328d has the same equipment levels as the 328i. This has always been the case for BMW marketing & sales in the US. The whole "Lines" thing for F30 re-arranged things even more, but BMW did come to their senses and allow you do add Lighting package without buying the fricking Premium package. The heated seats/leather is the same, diesel or gas - if you're hung up on that you're hung up on a red herring.

BMW sells cars to make money. They didn't make money on the 335d - too expensive - so they adjusted things so that they can. If you've been monitoring the F30 forum, you'll notice that they're selling all the 320i they can import - they're making money and attracting new customers. They're betting they can do the same with the 328d.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> You're just not looking at this logically, and are comparing apples to oranges. The E90 335d had the same equpment levels as the 335i. The 328d has the same equipment levels as the 328i. This has always been the case for BMW marketing & sales in the US. The whole "Lines" thing for F30 re-arranged things even more, but BMW did come to their senses and allow you do add Lighting package without buying the fricking Premium package. The heated seats/leather is the same, diesel or gas - if you're hung up on that you're hung up on a red herring.
> 
> BMW sells cars to make money. They didn't make money on the 335d - too expensive - so they adjusted things so that they can. If you've been monitoring the F30 forum, you'll notice that they're selling all the 320i they can import - they're making money and attracting new customers. They're betting they can do the same with the 328d.


Agreed. It will be interesting to see how many Jetta/Passat Tdi owners the 328d snags.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Both the 535d/535d xDrive (http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080351_3d0_u2_diesel.pdf) and the 328d/328d xDrive/328d xDrive Sports Wagon (http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080350_2d0_u2_diesel.pdf) have received emissions certification from the California Air Resources Board (CARB), both as "ultra-low emissions vehicle" (ULEV).

It's interesting to note that the 535d come VERY close to hitting "super ultra-low emissions vehicle" (SULEV), which is the strictest emission category under LEV II...

2014 535d (Certified Emissions (FTP @ 120,000 miles) vs. SULEV Standard)

(Grams/Mile)

Emission.........................Cert....................SULEV Standard

NMHC&#8230;&#8230;.........................0.008.....................0.010 (meets)
CO..................................0.2........................1.0 (meets)
NOx................................0.03......................0.02 (EXCEEDS)
NOx Hwy.........................0.00......................0.03 (meets)
PM..................................0.001....................0.01 (meets)
NMHC+NOx (US06)&#8230;.....&#8230;.0.01.......................0.14 (meets)
NMHC+NOx (SC03)..........0.002......................0.20 (meets)
CO (US06)......................0.01.......................8.0 (meets)
CO (SC03)......................0.02.......................2.7 (meets)

So the 535d only misses hitting the SULEV standard by slightly high FPT NOx.

The 328d actually hits SULEV emission limits despite being certified as "only" ULEV...

2014 328d (Certified Emissions (FTP @ 120,000 miles) vs. SULEV Standard)

(Grams/Mile)

Emission.........................Cert....................SULEV Standard

NMHC&#8230;&#8230;.........................0.008.....................0.010 (meets)
CO..................................0.1........................1.0 (meets by a wide margin)
NOx................................0.01......................0.02 (meets)
NOx Hwy.........................0.01......................0.03 (meets)
PM..................................0.001....................0.01 (meets by a wide margin)
NMHC+NOx (US06)&#8230;.....&#8230;.0.12.......................0.14 (meets)
NMHC+NOx (SC03)..........0.01.......................0.20 (meets by a wide margin)
CO (US06)......................0.02.......................8.0 (meets by a wide margin)
CO (SC03)......................0.02.......................2.7 (meets by a wide margin)

One more comment - it appears that both the 2014 535d and 328d have BOTH urea-SCR AND a NOx storage catalyst (NAC) to abate NOx emissions. NAC is being used (alone) on the Jetta/Golf TDI, and urea-SCR is being used on most other LD diesel vehicles, including the 335d. Looks like that combination works for the 328d at least!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

floydarogers said:


> The diesels are actually only $1500 more than a 328i. It's the car that is expensive, not the engine.


BMW customers have not come out in droves for diesels. For some reason, unlike VW and MB, BMW has not been able to attract diesel customers in large numbers. It will be interesting to see if this new lineup of cars will sell without credits and rebates.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

wxman- thanks for sharing that info. that is great news!


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> BMW customers have not come out in droves for diesels. For some reason, unlike VW and MB, BMW has not been able to attract diesel customers in large numbers. It will be interesting to see if this new lineup of cars will sell without credits and rebates.


When think of BMW don't think diesel. Mercedes yes, the old blackened rear end cabs 
come to mind. VW were seen as slow cars, the beetle, golf, the thing. BMW as been seen
as performance. Going to take awhile for a diesel to be looked at that way


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> BMW customers have not come out in droves for diesels. For some reason, unlike VW and MB, BMW has not been able to attract diesel customers in large numbers. It will be interesting to see if this new lineup of cars will sell without credits and rebates.


It is the price. The VW and MB diesels sell at a lower price point and most diesel buyers buy the car as opposed to lease so the MSRP is a more important factor as opposed to the person who leases and is only focused on the rate and residual.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

More articles like this should help the uptake of diesels in the US > I think (perhaps with a healthy helping of hope) the days of diesel as a small German-only niche in the States are numbered. Much will depend on how models like the Cruze Turbo Diesel and the Mazda 6 fare, and the reviews are (like diesel plugs) fairly glowing.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/automobiles/efficiency-imported-from-europe.html
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/automobiles/autoreviews/fossil-fuel-mileage-champ.html


----------

